# "n minutes ago"



## 661-Pete (13 Nov 2010)

Shot in the dark this, don't really expect any change, but....

Is there any way of changing the way recent post times are labelled, so that they show the date and time, rather than saying "2 minutes ago", "27 minutes ago" etc. etc.?

I find the present system confusing, especially if I've had a page open for a long time without refreshing it, or if a thread is about a rapidly-unfolding current event.

Just asking...


----------



## summerdays (13 Nov 2010)

Ditto.... it means I keep pressing New Content alot as I can't remember how long ago I refreshed it.


----------



## Shaun (13 Nov 2010)

It's doable, but I'd want to hear from more than just a couple of you if we're going to make a global forum change ...  

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Norm (14 Nov 2010)

Put my name in the hat then.


----------



## col (14 Nov 2010)

Not thought about it, but sounds a good idea.


----------



## potsy (14 Nov 2010)

Me too,never liked the new system of x minutes but seemed a trivial thing with all the other stuff you do to improve the site Admin,


----------



## Shaun (14 Nov 2010)

Get yourselves a poll going in the Cafe and if a reasonable number of people either want the change, or have no objections, then I'll do it.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## 661-Pete (14 Nov 2010)

OK, have done.


----------



## srw (14 Nov 2010)

I like the current display method. It means I don't need to think about what the current time is, and then think how long ago hh:mm:ss was.

Rapidly evolving events are better suited to a chat-room than a forum.


----------



## summerdays (15 Nov 2010)

But its how many minutes ago from the time that you last refreshed the screen ... a time that you don't know what it was.


----------



## ColinJ (15 Nov 2010)

How about xxx minutes ago at hh:mm:ss?


----------



## HLaB (19 Nov 2010)

srw said:


> I like the current display method. It means I don't need to think about what the current time is, and then think how long ago hh:mm:ss was.
> 
> Rapidly evolving events are better suited to a chat-room than a forum.



Same here, it saves me having to think too hard  and its not too hard to press F5 every so often or navigate to a new area on the forum.


----------

